# Holy Set-Up



## northern touch (Sep 26, 2007)

http://view.break.com/368387


----------



## SmokinMom (Sep 26, 2007)

Dad Gum!!!!!    


LOL @ Wonkaland.


----------



## Oscar (Sep 26, 2007)

That was an eye opening video. 

I'm almost blind  :holysheep: .


----------



## dmack (Sep 27, 2007)

thats insane. The electric bill should have givin the place away for sure.


----------



## Bubby (Sep 27, 2007)

I've gotta say.. those plants don't look so great.

Crazy grow op though :shocked: love the 'escape hatch'.


----------



## g-13 (Sep 27, 2007)

he stole all of the power thats how they caught him. $67,000 worth of electricity was unaccounted for so they went and arrested him.


----------



## tleaf jr. (Oct 16, 2007)

god damn!!!!


----------



## Max123 (Oct 17, 2007)

I think the bust happened last year or something, I remember hearing about this awhile ago. Crazy setup indeed, love that escape hatch!


----------



## SwisherSweets (Nov 10, 2007)

No WAY!!! 

thats some james bond shizznit


----------



## Stoney Bud (Nov 11, 2007)

All of that was posted here back when it happened.

Who can find it?

1st prize to the person who finds it first!


----------



## King Bud (Nov 11, 2007)

:bong:
Ohkay, so I haven't found it yet.. but I feel obliged to comment..

We have an _awesome _collection of interesting news articles. Much respect to those who posted them (they know who they are).

edit: I give up looking


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Nov 16, 2007)

dmack said:
			
		

> thats insane. The electric bill should have givin the place away for sure.



 They were stealing power from the City, that is how they got caught.
 and the 3 houses around that house had no one living in them, yet they were drawing alot of power.
 I think the Hydrolic* rock was the sweetest part. and ya that didnt look hydro


----------

